# Imperial Distillery, 2010



## lost (Apr 4, 2010)

I've been to Imperial many times, it's the nearest decent derelict site to me and I never get bored of it
It was built in 1897 and named for Queen Victoria's diamond jubilee. It even had a gold crown mounted on the roof! Unlike other distilleries of the time it was constructed of brick and iron girders, rather than stone and wood for greater fire resistance.
It fell silent 2 years later, but was re-opened in 1919 and greatly enlarged in the 1950s and 1960s, before closing again in 1985, re-opening in 1988, and finally being 'mothballed' in 1998. Life's tough for distilleries!





Views from 'Dennis'





Industrial spiderweb.





Maltings switches.





Instrument of torture No.1










There's a nice oily swimming pool underneath these











Inside the maltings










Power!





Dead bats in a sink.

Went back again recently with Alir147 and covered some more ground...















There's something wrong with this picture, can you guess what it is?










Coventry Climax fire pump





We explored some of the tunnels, they are quite impressive - almost asylum like in parts.





Instrument of torture no.2





Grain elevator - it's housed in the distinctive tower


----------



## zimbob (Apr 4, 2010)

Good stuff 

Interesting to see some bits I haven't seen before too, cheers


----------



## lost (Apr 4, 2010)

We'll be going back again if you want to come along.


----------



## Sabtr (Apr 4, 2010)

What an amazingly undamaged site!

There are some lovely relics left in there. The Climax pump is great - did you try those sirens??


----------



## lost (Apr 4, 2010)

The sirens are seized.


----------



## Pincheck (Apr 4, 2010)

lost said:


> The sirens are seized.



did it stop your fingers tryiong ! bet it didn't


----------



## lost (Apr 4, 2010)

I had my full weight on the handles.


----------



## Alir147 (Apr 4, 2010)

Nice picture lost! It was great covering some new ground - my pictures are actually quite 'shonky' as you say, but il maybe whack a few on to the end of your thread!


----------

